# Guide to Making Dispensary Grade Kind Kandy



## kindkandy (Feb 18, 2013)

*Guide for Making Dispensary Grade Kind Kandy*

Mastering tincture is a very important part of making truly potent Kind Kandy and getting the most out of your weed.

*Disclaimer:* My recipe is never done evolving. Check this post regularly for updates.

I thought starting small scale with an 1/8 oz. of kind would appeal to the biggest audience. 

*Step 1: Baking the Kind*

You need to bake the kind to a temperature close to what it gets when you smoke it to convert the THCA to THC before you extract it using alcohol.

*What you&#8217;ll need:*
151 proof Rum, Everclear or equivalent (The higher proof the better)
Coffee grinder or something to chop the high quality kind with
1/8 oz. of high quality kind
8 oz. wide mouth Mason jar
Tin foil

*Instructions:*

1. Take out any unnecessary oven racks so that they don&#8217;t get in the way and put the one rack in the middle of the oven.

2. Preheat your oven to 330°.

3. Chop an 1/8 oz. of high quality kind into very fine pieces (A coffee grinder works best). 



4. Turn on your oven fan and any other vents you have around the area because it will smell up the house pretty good. Consider doing this late at night when your neighbors are sleeping.

5. Spread the chopped kind over a sheet of tin foil (a piece that&#8217;s approximately a foot long) and put it in the preheated oven directly on the oven rack on the middle shelf for 5 minutes. 



(This was a ¼ ounce split into two halves for my testing purposes.)

6. Now remove it and let cool. The tin foil is safe to grab with your fingers, it won&#8217;t be very hot because it&#8217;s reflective. 



*Step 2: Making the Tincture*

1. Scrape the weed onto the side of the foil and then bend the foil into a funnel shape and pour the baked kind into the 8 oz. wide mouth Mason jar.

2. Pour 2 oz. of 151 proof Rum, Everclear or equivalent into the Mason jar that contains your baked kind (2 oz. of Alcohol for every 1/8 oz. of weed).



3. Put the lid on the Mason jar and shake well. 

4. Shake the jar every few hours for a 24 hour period. The longer the better.



*Step 3: Concentration & Extraction by Hot Bath*

This step is to extract all of the activated THC out of the baked kind and to concentrate the liquid by speeding up evaporation.

*What you&#8217;ll need:*
Extra Mason jar (An empty one)
Candy thermometer
Coffee Filter
Cooking Pot

*Instructions:*

1. Mark the jar at the 1/2 way up point with a marker. You&#8217;ll give it a hot bath until half of the tincture has evaporated away. Probably around 25 minutes or so.

2.  Fill a pot or pan with about an inch of water. Take the lid off of the Mason jar containing the tincture and put it in the center of the pot. Be careful not to put too much water into the pot! You don&#8217;t want the jar to float and tip over in the water. Keep in mind that the boiling water will try to tip it over.



3. Put you candy thermometer in the tincture jar and turn on heat.

4. Your target temperature is 170°. Do not exceed 172° because 173 is the boiling point of ethanol and you don&#8217;t want it to boil away the THC! You&#8217;ll have to keep an eye on it until you reach your target temperature and then adjust the heat up and down to stay on target.

Keep in mind that these temperatures need to be lower if you live at high altitude. Google what temperature ethanol boils in your area to see what it is and then don&#8217;t exceed that.

If you go over the temp it&#8217;s not the end of the world, you&#8217;ll be okay, just do your best to keep it to a minimum.

If your cooking pot starts running low on water then microwave some water to make it hot in an empty Mason jar and then carefully pour into the hot bath to replenish the water. (You can always use a wider pan that can hold more water if you want to avoid this step next time) You&#8217;ll figure it out.

5. Stir the tincture with a fork every once in a while because the weed will settle to the bottom.

6. After 20 minutes check to see if you are down to the mark you made on the jar to know about how much longer you need to do the hot bath. You simply want to hit that mark.

7. Once you&#8217;re down to the mark then remove and let cool.

*Step 4: Filtration*

1. Take a coffee filter and put it over the top of the tincture. Now screw on only the ring part of the Mason jar lid to trap in the filter. It makes a perfect filter holder!



2. Now you need to find a glass container, (try to avoid using plastic containers because the THC will stick to it) that can catch your filtered tincture while holding the jar on a slanted angle as seen in the picture.

3. Now poke a carb into the section that is furthest away from the tincture to allow it to breath and filter quickly.



4. Once it&#8217;s almost done, carefully take off the filter and squeeze the remaining tincture through the filter.



5. *Optional:* A garlic press can get the last drops out.

6. Pour the filtered tincture into a clean, dry Mason jar and put on the lid. You now have potent, concentrated, and activated tincture!

7. *Optional:* Aging the tincture in the fridge for a week gives it a more mature floral taste. Leave the lid on for this process.

*The rest of the recipe is on my website so you'll have to **Google Kind Kandy to find it **but here is a preview of how they turn out..*

*Here is my premix of tincture, flavoring and other ingredients:*


*This is towards the end of the process:*


*Here is the final product, use any mold that you like:*


*I appreciate your comments and feedback. Especially if you've made a break through. If you have, please message me to make sure I get it.*


----------



## highfirejones (Feb 18, 2013)

it's an everclear/weed based candy, sounds pretty medicinal, How much total do you end up with an oz, more with the kandy stuff, how many drops of tinc. added to candy for most people to consider themselves medicated? or is it supplemental? They look awesome!


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Feb 18, 2013)

i have been making bubble hash hard candy for 3 years now...imo sublingually taking thc is way better than eating it...
i used to make my own hard candy....now i just melt jolly ranchers(way cheaper)....i try and get around .2 grams of bubble in each one...i don't use a tincture..so you can see little bits of hash in them...i grind up the hash with a coffee grinder...and throw it in the melted ranchers and hit it with a stick blender...
the first year i made them they got soft when they aged...now i seal them in the food saver in 3 packs....


----------



## kindkandy (Feb 18, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> it's an everclear/weed based candy, sounds pretty medicinal, How much total do you end up with an oz, more with the kandy stuff, how many drops of tinc. added to candy for most people to consider themselves medicated? or is it supplemental? They look awesome!


An 1/8 will make about 15 lollipops as shown in the picture. One lollipop is all I need to be high for 5 or 6 hours. You get about 1.5 tablespoons of tincture per 1/8 but the tincture is extremely potent. If I was selling weed I would definitely offer it in candy form just because how good and convenient it is.


----------



## gioua (Feb 19, 2013)

great post and tutorial welcome aboard!!


----------



## kindkandy (Feb 19, 2013)

gioua said:


> great post and tutorial welcome aboard!!


Thank you


----------



## sacpirate (Feb 20, 2013)

we use kosher vegetable glycerin for our tincture base. much safe and eaiser to make. we sell alot of the hard candy to dispensaries and they also buy the tincture @20$ a fl oz.


----------



## kindkandy (Feb 25, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> we use kosher vegetable glycerin for our tincture base. much safe and eaiser to make. we sell alot of the hard candy to dispensaries and they also buy the tincture @20$ a fl oz.


I guess if you have a lot of time to steep the weed then that's a good solution. I guess this recipe is more for the people that want to make the candy quickly.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Feb 26, 2013)

Since I'm in this neck of the woods, thought I'd drop in here as well 



kindkandy said:


> 151 proof Rum, Everclear or equivalent (The higher proof the better)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's good to see that you have an interest in edible canna, and it's a great start! 


This thread comes up all the time, so here are a few pointers from a previous post, mainly touching on improved bioavailability, 
and why tincture is *not* generally used for medical grade hard candies...



(Just quickly, for safety sake, no one should EVER attempt to double boil incompletely in the way pictured above! 
You can see the jar clearly making contact with the pot below, that is not the point of double boiling and it is not how canning 
jars should be used; you need the jar to be suspended above the base, with at least a half inch or so of water between the 
two containers, which prevents too much direct contact with the heat source below. You're very lucky you haven't had 
an accident, aside from the degradation of potency that occurs, when cooking this way! A simple solution for such small 
batches is an old folded dish towel, submerged in the water at the bottom of the pot, resting below the jar to provide a buffer. 

And aside from the obvious evaporation required to make an actual concentrate, of course, alcohol should generally not be 
evaporated off as a *regular step* of _*any*_ tincture making process, but rather only as a _*last resort*_ if you've made a mistake when 
determining your dose; this is because you tend to lose more alcohol than water content, shrinking the alcohol to water 
ratio, diminishing bioavailability, and reducing the holding ability of the remaining liquid. It's also a bit of a waste of your 
solvent/alcohol, if you plan on doing it regularly! Again, why it's only used as a last resort, rather than a regular step.  
Especially if you're starting with a low alcohol content to begin with, it's important to preserve the ratio of alcohol to water you 
have. If you need a dose to be more concentrated or stronger, it's best just to make several runs using less alcohol, and more 
canna, by straining the alcohol from one wash and using it to wash the next pile, or ideally and for the most accurate results, 
it's even better to make a concentrate or hash to begin with, and then process in as much alcohol as needed from there.  )

________




LovelyLady said:


> I think I'm completely blind. Cuz I can't find the actual (not caramel like) hard candy recipe. I know I can use any recipe,
> I know how to transfer my thc/alcohol tincture into the water for the hard candy. But how do I not ruin the thc when I have
> to take it to 300 hard candy stage?


http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/1125833-hard-candy.html#post16133345



"Just remember that *oils* make the best hard candy, and that alcohol and glycerin based tinctures should be avoided for 
the most reliable and _effective_ results. 


The consistency and solidity of hard candy relies heavily on its moisture content as it sets up. And we also use the 'edible solvents' 
we do, not _just_ to strip the glandular material from the inert plant matter, *but because they are responsible for facilitating 
absorption*....


I mention both those factors, because *1)* when alcohol is used, your absorption vehicle is primarily _*evaporated*_ by the time 
your candy sets up (otherwise, if excess remains, it prevents the candy from hardening), which dramatically reduces the 
rate/speed and even the amount of absorption, and can even make the difference between a functional and an entirely _non_-
functional dose and *2)* if glycerin is used, the consistency of the candy rapidly deteriorates because glycerin attracts up to 
20% its own weight in atmospheric moisture... in other words sticky, melting candy! Glycerin is best used when gelatin and agar, 
and fruit pectins are involved, for gummy-style candies (you CAN 'simulate' a hard candy using glycerin tincture, and these 
ingredients!).  


Candies made using alcohol based tincture require much more material per dose than a hash/canna _*oil*_, in order to make 
up for all the material that passes through the tract without absorption or delivery or the bloodstream. This results in a 
substantial waste in potency! 



Here you go, a simple hard candy tutorial (also lets you know when it's *safe* to add your oil!)....


*UV GLOWING Hash or Canna Candies*










* -"Meddy" Moose Pops-*




























*-Philosopher's STONES-
*




























When you add your oil at *the correct time*, you're able to both heat your sugar high enough, that it becomes hard enough to shatter 
once cooled, _*and*_ you can avoid degrading and separating your canna oil!















Here's the sugar heating up, all on its own;








And after adding the canna oil, just before the final 'swirl' and pour...























They taste just like *regular fruity lollipops* that you may buy at the fair or a country store (many of which _do_ have an oil 
content; a trade secret for depth of flavor).... they will _*never*_ taste like caramels, unless you _*intentionally*_ caramelize your sugar 
beforehand, _*and*_ add milk or butter with milk solids! 

The color comes only from your hash oil, unless other colors are desired (many prefer to keep it 'au naturel')









Just be sure you make a few *practice batches* first, using _*the same oil source*_ you used with your canna, before experimenting with 
your precious canna oil! Get used to the motions you need when stirring, and when you need to make them, first. 


Once you have a *successful* batch of canna-free candy, and you're confidant with your process, _then_ move on to using your canna oil!


A cup or two of sugar, and a few spoons of oil and water are cheap, but your canna oil may not be so affordable!













Anyhow, good luck, and have fun!




"


----------



## sacpirate (Feb 26, 2013)

kindkandy said:


> I guess if you have a lot of time to steep the weed then that's a good solution. I guess this recipe is more for the people that want to make the candy quickly.


takes less than 24ours to infuse glycerin w/cannabis in a crock pot. we make a gallon at a time so "waiting" isn't a factor. we choose glycerin because we found several dispensaries unwilling to purchase anything alcohol/butane related due to high risk factor involved.


----------



## sacpirate (Feb 26, 2013)

our hard candies do not melt or degrade at all. they keep for months on end as we have many patients that purchase 30-60 of our "un-cough drops" at a time and store for future use.


----------



## sacpirate (Feb 26, 2013)

and as far as caramels go. we use butter in our recipe and cooking time/temps determine the consistency of the finished product. longer and hotter gets them harder like sees candy.


----------

